
Lyft to unleash self-driving cars on Bay Area roads - MilnerRoute
http://www.siliconvalley.com/2017/09/07/lyft-unleash-self-driving-cars-bay-area-roads/
======
azakai
I thought Lyft was partnering with Waymo? Is this Drive.ai deal an additional
partnership?

[http://mashable.com/2017/05/14/lyft-waymo-self-driving-
partn...](http://mashable.com/2017/05/14/lyft-waymo-self-driving-
partnership/#jqHuQovBfmqE)

~~~
Fricken
Lyft is also planning to host Nutonomy's vehicles on their network in Boston.

GM invested $500 million in Lyft, but Kyle Vogt, the CEO of GM subsidiary
Cruise Automation has made comments implying the investment was the initiative
of some other part of GM, and that Cruise doesn't need no stinking rideshare
partnership.

Prior to Uber's PR nightmares, they had announced similar partnerships with
Volvo and Daimler, though it's doubtful anything will come of those given what
has transpired since.

Google ventures own a substantial stake in Uber, but Waymo has announced a
partnership with Lyft. Fiat Chrysler is in the midst of providing 600 pacifica
hybrid minivans to Waymo, but FCA also recently announced a partnership with
Intel/Mobileye.

Trying to paint a clear picture of who is really allied with who in the world
of self driving cars is pretty much impossible right now. It used to be this
simple dichotomy between companies that are going to take over the world and
companies that are scared shitless, but now everyone lost in the fog of war
and mostly just confused.

The scene in China is even more convoluted, though Didi is clearly the eye of
the storm.

------
olivermarks
I had no idea self driving cars had to be kept on a leash....

------
sysdyne
So how much will employment will be affect by this? is there any other
position that are threaten other then the drivers?

------
Cut_N_Paste
"unleash"... bias much?

[https://www.newyorker.com/science/maria-
konnikova/headlines-...](https://www.newyorker.com/science/maria-
konnikova/headlines-change-way-think)

